# Pictures of Juni



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had Juni since May. She's almost 6 months old. Here are some pictures of her:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww juni is adorable! i like the first pic with the yellow flowers  very cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks.  She loves being outside, as you can see.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thos are really cute pics, and i love the name Juni!


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey, are you the girl that made those Hedgehog Care videos on youtube??


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

This post is two years old! And the member no longer visits this site. If you need to talk to someone in an incredibly old topic, please email or PM them instead of posting.

Thanks!


----------

